# Permament Residency



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Dear Exparts
I need your help. Am currently on quota work permit which expires June 2015 issued under passport which expires Aug 2015. Applied for Permanent Residence in Mar 2014 and current status is "Code 102 - Processing at Head Office". My wife and kid's relative permits expire April 2015. What is my best way out? Am thinking of applying for new passport, then renew TRP under new regulations, then followed by renewal of spousal and kid relative permits. Is this the right approach OR I can take the gamble and do nothing assuming the Permanent Residency will be out by the time all our current permits start expiring? Thanking you upfront for your pointers.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi KGM, i hope you did a family application for you and all you current dependents. Most of the PR backlog was cleared and if things are still in order you should receive your PR before end of the year. Since you submitted in March, there is a possibility that there is a fast track to clear all applications made using the old system and regulations.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Whatever happens, logically you will need a new passport. Then, just in case that your PR doesn't come through, logically, you will need a Temporary Residence Visa (not called permits any more, that's only PR).

Don't gamble with you and your family's residency.


----------

